# "M & M Special"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well...done it again !!!..This one was gonna be a beautiful Gentleman's Pen made with curly maple.. All went well, cutting, drilling, glueing, tubing, and turning. Then decided to just finish it off with Hut Bar since it was so light and airy. Bad mistake..Bottom of pen took it beautifully, but when I was waxing the top...BLOW OUT...dang !!!!.. Dunno how wax cracked the wood.Turned it back down to the tube, but couldn't find another piece of maple so the closest thang was a stick of Mesquite..

So , here we have it !! "The Mesquite and Curly Maple Gentleman's Special."  

Really didn't turn out too bad.. Pix don't really show the light colors, but they match pretty good....And...one thang for dang sure...there will never be another one like it...:spineyes: Whoever ends up with this 'un is for sure gonna have a "One Of A Kind".... ...Any takers ???...guarantee the price is right on this one...

Just one of them 'happy mistakes' like the old geezer used to say on the PBS Oil painting show...Can't remember his name...but it sure fits...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Your thinking Bob Ross. I used to watch when I was in my painting phase LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Your thinking Bob Ross. I used to watch when I was in my painting phase LOL


----------

Nope, Bill ...wasn't Bob Ross...this guy preceeded him...Had a german accent as thick as your arm... Think Bob trained under him..

LOL on 'Painting Phase'.....been there and done that too....but with less than spectacular results...Sure wish I COULD paint... I do love art.:redface:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ok, I know who your thinking of but the name slips my mind. I just snapped on the "Happy little mistakes" that Ross used to say


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

wife just corrected me LOL

The phrase was:
We don't make mistakes, we make happy little accidents"

LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

His name just came to me...It was Bill Alexander... funny how I can remember thangs from 50 years ago and couldn't tell ya for the life of me what I had for breakfast this am..lol

Funny story about him...Back in the 50s-60s, I got the art bug bad, but just wasn't any good at it, so I did the next best thing...Opened an Art Gallery on the side as a hobby..LOL...Specialized in Houston lady artists..( Man, them were the days )... Had a buddy named Bob Mulvey that ran an art and frame shop in Highland Village and we did a lot of swapping/trading, etc.. He was a bachelor and invited Bill Alexander to come down and visit and give a painting class. Bill accepted and the class was a HUGE success.. Saw Bob later and asked him about the visit.. He said ol' Bill stayed at his home for a week...and his mouth NEVER SHUT for the entire week..:rotfl: Said it was an enjoyable visit, but he sure was glad to see ol' Bill go home... One good thing came out of it for Bob... Bill gave him the painting he produced at the class (Mountains, Trees, and Water....like all his work) and Bob sold that sucker for $500 as I recall...a heck of a lot of money in the 50s...:spineyes:


edit.....This ring a bell for ya, Bill.??? LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice story and Great pens...(sorry about the minor hijack LOL)


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Nice story and Great pens...(sorry about the minor hijack LOL)


-----------

Please don't use the term "Hijack" around me right now.....LOL j/k:rotfl: ..and, a little hijacking usually makes most post a lot more interesting..lol


----------



## rem260man (Jan 17, 2005)

Jim,
Checks in the mail!!

Thanks again,

Lee


----------

